# Afraid for my furry compatriots in Italy



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 26, 2022)

The people of Italy just willingly elected a person into power, whom people are calling “the most far-right leader since Mussolini.” Mussolini’s government murdered people who opposed them. Who’s to say Meloni’s government won’t do the same?

She is also against the LGBT lobby. That does not bode well for LGBT culture in Italy, especially furries.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Sep 26, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Who’s to say Meloni’s government won’t do the same?


Because they don't want to get curbstomped by the entire UN


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Because they don't want to get curbstomped by the entire UN


They should get curbstomped by the whole UN just for violating human rights, which they certainly will do!

They could simply leave the UN, though, and then the UN can do nothing.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 26, 2022)

Shame on you for trying, and failing to paint the shattering of the glass ceiling as a bad thing with conspiracy theories, you misogynist


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 26, 2022)

Disclaimer that I don’t know much about Meloni outside of quick sound bites.
But Comparisons along the lines of “X is the most A since Y” can be misleading since it does not necessarily mean X is close to Y.
For instance the 2013 Yarnell Hill Fire was widely reported the deadliest incident for US firefighters since 9/11. While that’s technically true, without more context it can create the false impression that the events were comparable in magnitude. The Yarnell Hill Fire killed 19 firefighters while 343 firefighters died on 9/11.
So saying Meloni is the most far-right since Mussolini does not necessarily mean she’s like Mussolini.


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 26, 2022)

First Sweden, now Italy. I wonder what country is next..


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 26, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Shame on you for trying, and failing to paint the shattering of the glass ceiling as a bad thing with conspiracy theories, you misogynist


HEY! It's not a bad thing that she's a female PM. Her views and comparisons to Mussolini are what frighten me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 26, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> HEY! It's not a bad thing that she's a female PM. Her views and comparisons to Mussolini are what frighten me.


Sounds just more and more like you're afraid of a woman in position of power


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 26, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Sounds just more and more like you're afraid of a woman in position of power


No I'm not!


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 26, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> No I'm not!


I think he’s being sarcastic.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 26, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> I think he’s being sarcastic.


Not at all, one side appears considerably better than the other at electing women as chiefs of the executive, it's obvious which side considers women as dangerous and/or incompetent, deep down


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 26, 2022)

All told though, this thread goes against the “no politics” rule and will probably be locked soon.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Troj (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm worried by this news, too, friend. (I'm also holding my breath for poor Brazil, too.)


----------



## Flamingo (Sep 26, 2022)

Political content. Disallowed per the forum rules. Hasn't changed.


----------

